# Hand Pump for Deep Well



## squeak (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure I read a thread on here before about manual pumps that people had bought, but I can't find it now.

Do you guys have any recommendations on a manual pump for a deep well? My well is 140 feet deep and I'm looking for something that can be easily installed in the well if the power is out for a long period. 

I'm starting to stock extra drinking water for a short term solution, but in a true SHTF, I have animals that need to drink, we need to wash, cook, etc etc. and it seems ridiculous to depend on river water, cisterns, barrels, whatever, when there is an abundance of good water in the well that I just can't get to!


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

oh, 140 feet deep is not a deep well.
around here most start at 400 feet, now that get hard for manual pumps.

a look an yahoo had a few sites that look good.
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/handwaterpumpdeep.htm

http://www.do-it-yourself-pumps.com/handpumps.htm


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had my eye on a Bison well pump for several years, but haven't had the money to go for it. 

http://bisonpumps.com/

In the meantime we have a well bucket from Lehman's. Hauling up water will be a lot of work, but we don't want to depend on a generator -we have one, and can use it, but eventually the gas will run out.


----------



## squeak (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks I'll have a look at those.

Mom of Four, how does that work? My well casing is only 6 inches in diameter.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

squeak said:


> Thanks I'll have a look at those.
> 
> Mom of Four, how does that work? My well casing is only 6 inches in diameter.


Build your own well bucket
http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/wellbucketspitfire.htm


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

squeak said:


> Thanks I'll have a look at those.
> 
> Mom of Four, how does that work? My well casing is only 6 inches in diameter.


Lehman's well bucket is a lonnng thiiiin bucket that fits in the casing. You have to supply the rope (chain is better), but it has a valve in the bottom that closes when you pull up with the water in it.


https://www.lehmans.com/p-1384-lehmans-own-galvanized-well-bucket.aspx


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've had our Simple Pump for several years, and are very happy with it. Our well is 300', but our static water level is around 160'. It installs next to your electric pump, and in most cases you can do it yourself. I installed a check valve so we can pump into our bladder tank, charging the house. I've pumped it up to 35 psi with little effort.

PM me if you'd like pictures of our installation.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bison pumps are really good ones.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Here's some I found.

http://www.i4at.org/surv/handpump.htm

http://www.simplepump.com/index.html

http://www.ezwaterwellhandpumps.com/


----------



## ImbriD (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey y'all. Don't post much but this one got me out of my shell!

Has anyone tried or know anyone that tried EZ water well pump thing? My wife and I are getting ready to move to "our place in the country" and that would fit out needs when we restore the old well and electric pump.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

Might take a look at FloJak as well.


----------

